# What are your plans for tonight *New Years Eve Editio* 2007-2008



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Well I bought a case of Moet& Chandon Nectar Imperial
Case of Barolo wine (Cogno Ravera 2000)
Case of Chateauneuf-du-pape ( Cuvee de Baron 2005)

As for food bought a American Wagyu 8lb Brisket from Lobels and well mynew lady friend and my mom are taking care of all the sides, h'orderves and sides. Been cooking all day 2am eastern time @ 220


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Sounds like a good time.

As for me. Picked up four bottles of Kirkland Champagne for later tonight.

The main event is 1908 Dow Vintage Port (100 year mark) and two bottles of 1958 Vintage Port (not sure what house or shipper).

Cooking up an eye roast on the smoker, with rice and salad. Nothing fancy on the food. Had to take my parents to airport at 4:30 AM and am a little tired. May smoke a Diadema or A...


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

mosesbotbol said:


> Sounds like a good time.
> 
> As for me. Picked up four bottles of Kirkland Champagne for later tonight.
> 
> ...


Very nice selection there have to love the ports.


----------



## Zira (Feb 3, 2007)

Prime rib steak, lobster tails and garlic shrimp with a rice side dish. A couple of movies with the hubby and a little champagne at midnight


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Zira said:


> Prime rib steak, lobster tails and garlic shrimp with a rice side dish. A couple of movies with the hubby and a little champagne at midnight


Very nice Zira sounds awesome


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Zira said:


> Prime rib steak, lobster tails and garlic shrimp with a rice side dish. A couple of movies with the hubby and a little champagne at midnight


hmmm i thought the mailman was already here today but couldnt have been.....something didnt come

:ss


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

Gonna take my wife out to dinner, and then come back to the house for a little Glen Morangie Burgandy Wood Scotch for me, and some wine and Champayne for her. As for my cigar, I think I am going to go with one of my Fuente's, but I don't know which one yet. 

Hope everyone has a fun safe night.

Woogie:ss:al


----------



## Lowcountry Herfer (Dec 20, 2007)

Family and friends over for the Chik-Fil-A bowl. We are Clemson people. Steamed oysters, Crab dip, lots of booze, Champagne for midnight. Not sure of the cigar selection yet. Probably a few of them. Happy New Years to all.


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Vegas on New Year's eve?!? And your asking me what I am doing 
I am staying the hell away from the strip and public. Although I must first pick up the Wife from the airport and the kid stayed in Denver. So I will return to cook Steak, Crab, Baked Brie w/pears and grapples and marinated Sweet peppers. I will have a chocolate stout and the Wife will have a foo foo drink. And then we are on to cigars (not sure what!) And then I will most likely be in bed by 9, Ok I will stay up until atleast 12!


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

Progressive dinner night on the street. We are appetizers and a punch. then 4 more houses ending at a hot tub. I'll let you know I feel in the morning.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Part I

Lobster And 2006 Ferrari Carano Fume Blanc


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

newcigarz said:


> Part I
> 
> Lobster And 2006 Ferrari Carano Fume Blanc


my wife absolutely loves that wine (and a big high-five on the lobster...)!

we're going out for a quiet dinner tonight, then back home to ring in the new year with a cigar (undecided at this time) and either pappy van winkle's 20 year old, or gran marnier 150th edition.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

thebiglebowski said:


> year with a cigar (undecided at this time) and either pappy van winkle's 20 year old, or gran marnier 150th edition.


The Fume Blanc is a great Wine!

Go with Pappy!

Stay tuned for Part II.


----------



## publicspeakingnerd (Nov 6, 2006)

Gonna smoke my Opus X and drink cheap-ass champagne with Ed and look back and this crazy-ass year!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

My girlfriend, daughter & myself will be in church frim 9p til 2a..

Every1 have a safe & blesse
new year..


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

livwire68 said:


> Vegas on New Year's eve?!? And your asking me what I am doing
> I am staying the hell away from the strip and public. Although I must first pick up the Wife from the airport and the kid stayed in Denver. So I will return to cook Steak, Crab, Baked Brie w/pears and grapples and marinated Sweet peppers. I will have a chocolate stout and the Wife will have a foo foo drink. And then we are on to cigars (not sure what!) And then I will most likely be in bed by 9, Ok I will stay up until atleast 12!





hockeydad said:


> Progressive dinner night on the street. We are appetizers and a punch. then 4 more houses ending at a hot tub. I'll let you know I feel in the morning.





newcigarz said:


> Part I
> 
> Lobster And 2006 Ferrari Carano Fume Blanc





publicspeakingnerd said:


> Gonna smoke my Opus X and drink cheap-ass champagne with Ed and look back and this crazy-ass year!





DETROITPHA357 said:


> My girlfriend, daughter & myself will be in church frim 9p til 2a..
> 
> Every1 have a safe & blesse
> new year..


Very nice everyone have a happy and safe new year


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

hova45 said:


> Very nice everyone have a happy and safe new year


Same to you and yours!


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

livwire68 said:


> Same to you and yours!


when I go to vegas you definetly have to show me around


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm not feeling great (glands in my neck fairly swollen/general tiredness) So....

Just ate some Americanized "Chinese food", General Tso's chicken with some steamed rice...

Now watching Myth Busters viewers special.... Probaby some more TV or a Movie than Bed.... Definitly not in the mood to drink or party

I hope people have a fun/safe night.

:chk


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

JPH said:


> I'm not feeling great (glands in my neck fairly swollen/general tiredness) So....
> 
> Just ate some Americanized "Chinese food", General Tso's chicken with some steamed rice...
> 
> ...


Thats no the JPH I know sucks to be sick:hn


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

JPH said:


> I'm not feeling great (glands in my neck fairly swollen/general tiredness) So....
> 
> Just ate some Americanized "Chinese food", General Tso's chicken with some steamed rice...
> 
> ...


Damn Jeremy, hope ya feel better. Jenny's in the same boat, but a little worse off (103 degree fever and all the crap that goes along with it).

My plan was to be a good boyfriend and stay home to take care of her, but she's telling me I should go out with my friends for a while. No idea what I'm going to smoke, if I do, but I'm thinking a Padron '64 and maybe a RASCC :ss


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

MMMM This stuff rocks !!!


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

Joey Link said:


> Damn Jeremy, hope ya feel better. Jenny's in the same boat, but a little worse off (103 degree fever and all the crap that goes along with it).
> 
> My plan was to be a good boyfriend and stay home to take care of her, but she's telling me I should go out with my friends for a while. No idea what I'm going to smoke, if I do, but I'm thinking a Padron '64 and maybe a RASCC :ss


Wow a RASCC and a Padron '64. You're my kinda guy !!!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Sorry to hear about Jenny too...I actually feel feverish a bit but I dont have a thermometer.... lol



Joey Link said:


> Damn Jeremy, hope ya feel better. Jenny's in the same boat, but a little worse off (103 degree fever and all the crap that goes along with it).
> 
> My plan was to be a good boyfriend and stay home to take care of her, but she's telling me I should go out with my friends for a while. No idea what I'm going to smoke, if I do, but I'm thinking a Padron '64 and maybe a RASCC :ss


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

New Year's Eve Part II

Woodford's Reserve and R&J EL 2007


----------



## JRedner (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, since we have new born twins we thought it prudent to stay home. So I am wheedling away at my beer cellar. So far I've had:

Schloss Eggenberg Samichlaus Bier Helles

Otter Creek Otter Mon (Foreign Stout)

Brooklyn Winter Ale (2006) (Scotch Ale)

I may open up something rare at 11:50 or so, to toast with. Top candidates are a J. W. Lees Harvest Ale Barley Wine 1999 Vintage or a Cantillon Iris 2000 Vintage.


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Being that I am stuck in the arctic, we just made homemade pizza... drank beer we brought on the summer and plan for the summer... we are taking a trip to Las Vegas. I don't even have a cigar to smoke. I will live thru you guys and girls.

Happy New Year all from the frozen north


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Went out for a great dinner with the wife.

Came home by 11:45 and rang in 2008 with her.

Now the fun real starts............the kids just got home from gandmas...:chk


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I woke up drunk and so did my lady friend....no nooki though.... and I dont expect any for a while I guess its the old skool part of us where you court and date for a while. But I had a blast it was awesome and this year will be another great year.


----------

